
Las Vegas casino workers prep for strike over automation: 'Robots can't beat us' - eplanit
https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2018/jun/02/las-vegas-workers-strike-automation-casinos
======
bufferoverflow
Ha. Seems like dealers can be automated rather trivially.

~~~
yasp
Part of the charm of gambling is interacting with the dealer.

